# Water Memory (Documentary of 2014 about Nobel Prize laureate Luc Montagnier)



## Alex (7/8/17)

Published on Jan 28, 2016
Water is the key element of life, but this element that we thought we knew well may have unexpected properties and might play a role greater than we could imagine in our tree of life. 
That is the belief shared by the advocates of a surprising theory called "water memory". For Prof. Luc Montagnier, water has the hability to reproduce the properties of any substance it once contained. Water would have the hability to retain a memory of the molecules properties.
What if alzheimer, parkinson, autism, HIV and even cancer could be treated thanks to this controversial theory?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (8/8/17)

The scientific premise is intriguing. Presentation is however beyond pathetic. One interesting fact for every seven minutes irrelevant waffling....


----------



## Andre (8/8/17)

This technology and vaping are on par. Many do not or care not to believe. 

Already many holistic therapists and a few enlightened physicians use the basis above to diagnose and treat illnesses and prepare medicines.

Below is our machine for personal use. Via the ear phones it receives electromagnetic waves to compare (based on your age, sex and other variables) your body systems with that of healthy systems and gives you a prognosis. It then assists healing by choosing appropriate remedies and transmitting them to your body via the ear phones as electromagnetic oscillations. These remedies can also be imparted to water (using the water memory phenomenon) for use when convenient - place a glass bottle with distilled water in the round metal container.







The ultimate ignorance is the rejection of something you know nothing about and refuse to investigate.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/8/17)

Andre said:


> This technology and vaping are on par. Many do not or care not to believe.
> 
> Already many holistic therapists and a few enlightened physicians use the basis above to diagnose and treat illnesses and prepare medicines.
> 
> ...



@Andre 

I find this absolutely fascinating!

please forgive my ignorance...... so it measures the condition of your current electro waves (would it not need a mic of sorts as a receiver) and then compares it to a baseline of a healthy person in the same criteria and then sends out additional waves to fix up what ever is wrong?

what is the name of this therapy practice ?

is there any documentation on it helping with neuro related incidents ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/8/17)

Andre said:


> This technology and vaping are on par. Many do not or care not to believe.
> 
> Already many holistic therapists and a few enlightened physicians use the basis above to diagnose and treat illnesses and prepare medicines.
> 
> ...



Very interesting. Where can i read more on this?


----------



## blujeenz (8/8/17)

shaunnadan said:


> @Andre
> 
> I find this absolutely fascinating!
> 
> ...



Found at http://www.nonlinearsystem.com/metatron_4025_hunter.html


> *What's Metatron 4025 Hunter NLS Device?*
> 
> 
> Simply saying, it is an advanced Non-Invasive Diagnostic Device for physical examination & analysis system, using the light wave resonance to scan and detect the functional status of the Human body or to trace the gradually formed abnormal conditions in the tissue, cell, chromosome, DNA helix, molecule or entire organ, then provides treatment.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (8/8/17)

Some more information here @shaunnadan and @Raindance. Shall PM contact details of an experienced holistic therapist @shaunnadan.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

